# Chaos Decimator Daemon Engine



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

so i just picked up this fun looking guy..just waiting for it to come in. there still waiting packing... but still i cant wait for it to come in. now just need to figure the color pattern i want to go with him...which of CSM legions he can go with. 



http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CHAOS_DECIMATOR_DAEMON_ENGINE.html


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would suggest the Thousand son,Death guard,or Iron Warrior color patterns,but thats just me.

Also,great model,bet it will be fun to point!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

My god were have you been the threads have been alight about the thing for the last few days.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

saddly i been working alot...and i can see why it would be alight this thing looks sweet... and i think i just might do teh thousand sons pattern... i have been thinking of making a CSM thousand sons army


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If your going thousand son take the dual butcher cannon build. Its the most bang for your buck.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i took a siege claw and a butcher cannon just to give it some flare so to speak. i have never played csm table top before...though i do love me some chaos in DOW


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mortarman178;1181325...though i do love me some chaos in DOW[/quote said:


> Hell to the yes!
> 
> ALL HAIL CHAOS!


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i just dont want to wait till april to get it


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is some inspiration:


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

hmm now im torn..pre or post heresy color....


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I also now have a decimator. All hail our daemonic warmachine gods!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to get me one of these and Nurgle it up. And yes, dual butcher cannons all the way


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be getting one for my Word Bearers. Dual Claws with the Heavy Flamer, or one Claw and one Butcher Cannon (I can't decide just yet, it's nice to have some long-range fire support that isn't coming from an Obliterator, but dual rippy hands are just a lot cooler).

Midnight


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i might pick up a couple of the other arm attachments and some magnets so i can swap them around as i need to.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> I'll be getting one for my Word Bearers. Dual Claws with the Heavy Flamer, or one Claw and one Butcher Cannon (I can't decide just yet, it's nice to have some long-range fire support that isn't coming from an Obliterator, but dual rippy hands are just a lot cooler).
> 
> Midnight


If your using it in apocalypse primarily then take the butcher cannon. If you live in a area that actually listens to that bit about allowing them in 40k then take a claw and butcher cannon.

Remember the average distance to reach a enemy line and the huge amount of at in apocalypse means you will almost never get into CC as a av12 walker.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

most of the games played at my FLGS lets you use anything GW or FW including this guy as long as you have the rules for it and your "enemy" agrees to it. we had one battle a few weeks back that had a titan in a non APOC battle.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks like it's just begging to be used for by Khorne. But if you go 1k Sons I would say post heresy, they're much more flashy and that paint scheme would look pretty good on it. I think this one is much better than the contemptor, I'd love to try converting one to loyalist and use it with my Iron Knights, but that might be tough.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

BLOOD for the BLOOD GOD!
SKULLS for the SKULL THRONE!

lol yeah i can see Khorne taking a liking to this little lovable cuddly friendly ball of herersy death. 

but yeah the post heresy blue and yellow looks like it would be fun to do him as.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

and so it has been summoned from the foul warp!

now off to my to FLGS to pick up a few paints and get cracking on this guy


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

/joining the Decimator Engine Club

Mine is gonna take a while to turn up though, ordered it on the release day, just after the FW open day. Apparently they sold 90% of their stock on the open day, pah.


Got a pair of CCW and a pair of Butcher Cannons. 8 shots at Str 8? Yes please.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am getting two. One for steevey to paint and one for me. Along with a selection of weapons.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i ordered mine rightwhen it was posted to there website for pre-order. im happy it came when it did i wasnt expecting it for a few more days.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

and this has been turned into a WIP lol here is the shoulders of this monster. still working on it. I'm thinking im going to do a Alpha Legion pattern on it. just to go with my traitor guard.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Your not painting straight ontop of resin are you???


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

The color looks smooth enough, but, like stevey asked, please tell me you primed it or something first. You're just begging for the paint to chip off painting directly on resin.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

no i primed it . first with a washing of warm water with a tiny bit of soap to clean off the crud off it then i used Adaptud battlegrey. then i put ultramarine blue over the top. im thinking of hitting it with some ice blue but not sure yet. i like how it looks so far


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank god would of hated to see the paint come off in chunks.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah i have learned over the years you need to prime models. But i have also cheated at the end and i spray my models with hairspray to seal everything in. and it has seamed to have worked well so far.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would vote Chaos Undivided, and then any Legion that worships that for bigger oppurtunities. I selected Emperor's Children a long time ago, and now I wished I would have gone for a different Legion, despite the fact I love them.  Alpha Legion sounds great.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i was reading up on the alpha legion and they seam fun. they mess with everyone. Imperial forces and chaos alike. i got the head almost completed so ill toss that up along with my completed shoulders once its done. im working at it slowly so i dont mess it up. that and i have found a few tiny air pockets already in the model but they are close edges that i can ruff it up and make it look a bit more "used" so to speak.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok so here is the head...im kinda happy with it but not really. and im stuck with what color to do the eyes...ice blue or blood red. *sigh*


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok so work has held me up on finishing this fella along with a few spaz moments from teh good old nerves. so i had to redo a few parts im hoping to finish him up this weekend and have some pics posted of him completed.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok here is some parts to my Decimator let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Mortarman178 said:


> ok here is some parts to my Decimator let me know what you guys think.


Not sure if you're done with them yet, but I would throw a wash or some highlights on the blue to make it pop more. I love the way the smoke stacks look though - can't wait to see this thing come together. Now I'm wishing I didn't quit my job and tell the Pres/Owner of the company I worked for to kick rocks so I could afford to buy one myself


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

Still have a few more parts still to do. Once they are completed I'll be doing a wash over it all. Sence one I cut them off the the spry I'll have a little but if touch up to do on him.


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

I like the mouth on the one kneepad(?), that's done really well. Same with the blue though, it needs something, lines, highlights, a wash, something to make it pop a bit, it looks a bit flat. But nice work so far.


----------

